# Muster einfärben



## llandudno (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe im Photoshop CS eine Fläche mit Muster erstellt:

Ebenenstil, Musterüberlagerung...

in dem Fall ist es ein Korbmuster, das grau/weiss ist.


Das möchte ich jetzt einfärben. in Rot/weiss, aber wie?
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.

Danke
Paula


----------



## oskar55 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft das weiter,
eine Einstellungsebene drüberlegen mit "Farbton-Sättigung" und dann  auf Einfärben gehen.
Weiß bleibt weiß und alles andere wird eingefärbt.
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## llandudno (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Oskar,

danke hat geklappt. Kannst du mir auch sagen, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Rot haben möchte z.B Pantone 186 c, ob ich das einstellen kann?


LG 
Paula


----------



## Shadowmp (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

du klickst doppelt auf die Farbe in der Werkzeugleiste und wählst dann aus was du willst ;-)

Wenn du ein Bild mit der Farbe hast die du willst, lade es mit Photoshop und gehe mit der Pipette auf die Farbe... dann kannst du dir den Codeaufschreiben und das für dein anderes Bild verwenden...
Oder meintest du was anderes?

greez


----------



## janoc (11. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, es wäre sinnvoller, wenn du dein Muster neu erstellst:

- Erstelle eine Füllebene mit einer Volltonfarbe (Ebene -> Neue Fülleben -> Volltonfarbe); 
- im Farbwähler klickst du den Button "Farbbibliotheken" (unter den Buttons "OK" und "Abbrechen"), 
- wählst dort die gewünschte Farbtabelle (verm. Pantone solid coated), und wählst dein 186c
- auf diese Ebene wendest du dann nocheinmal die Musterüberlagerung an und stellst die Füllmethode vom Muster auf z.B. "Überlagern"

Damit wirst du deiner Zielfarbe am ehesten nahekommen als mit nachträglichen Korrekturen – die aber selbstverständlich auch möglich sind.


----------

